

Ask HN: What's a better way to send USD to GBP than PayPal? - mbesto

I have a client who will be paying for my services in USD, but I want to convert it to GBP. Paypal is going to take ~3% (!!) if I use them. Any other ideas?
======
rush-tea
wire transfer usually pays about ~$35 per transaction. So if 3% paypal fee is
greater than wire transfer, then use wire, if not, paypal is your only choice.
if you are able to save the money then do a lump sum, you can even save more
vs weekly transfer.

I calculate it for you. If the amount sent is larger than US$1200 per
transaction, you better of using wire transfer than paypal.

------
xauronx
Seems like a direct bank transfer might be your best choice. At least that's
the route I'm taking right now.

------
mschuster91
Bitcoins, with the added bonus that you can use them for speculation

------
aditya
xoom.com has been pretty good for me so far.

